# trany problems



## dirt works 12 (Sep 15, 2005)

how do you over ride the computer on an automatic trany


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what are you tryin to do, that is a very very vague statement


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dirt works 12 said:


> how do you over ride the computer on an automatic trany


First off what car, second WHY is this in the motorsports forum? Please be mroe specific and use the appropriate forum and you will get better help with your question/problem.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea, as previously mentioned, INFORMATION is a good thign to have in order for people to answer a question.

And as a simple answer, my answer is " Very Carefully "
or get a chip/ reprogram the ECU....but as mentioned, all depends on what you wanna do.


----------



## dirt works 12 (Sep 15, 2005)

dirt works 12 said:


> how do you over ride the computer on an automatic trany


its a 91 hard body transformed into a dirt tracker , its one of a kind


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dirt works 12 said:


> its a 91 hard body transformed into a dirt tracker , its one of a kind


 i dont know how to say this politely. 



FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, WE NEED MORE DETAILS!!!!


What are you trying to accomplish. what are your goals.. What are the limitations in the racing league.


----------



## dirt works 12 (Sep 15, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i dont know how to say this politely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look i want to be able to hold the trany in first as long as i want , and i want to be able to down shift,i put it in first stomp the gas and it goes into second by it self and the shifter dosent move??? THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!!!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

dirt works 12 said:


> look i want to be able to hold the trany in first as long as i want , and i want to be able to down shift,i put it in first stomp the gas and it goes into second by it self and the shifter dosent move??? THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!!!


If its an auto, and you put the shifter in first, it shouldnt go out of first and just whine and hit the rev limiter and just sit there soundling like crap.

My only suggestion would be to convert to a manual....thats it.....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

really the only way to be even close to what you want is to do a manual swap like suggested or a level 10 tranny.


----------

